# Rave: Brazil Fazenda Irmas Pereira



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Anyone had this?


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Just finished 250g that came along with a V60 decanter from Rave. Only had it as espresso or flat white. Pretty stereotypical Brazilian I thought. Chocolately and nutty but not very interesting. I guess that is damning with faint praise. In the words of my partner; its "normal" coffee compared to the light roasts I prefer now.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Had a few cups of this from a local roaster: http://www.artisanroast.co.uk/products/brazil-mantiqueira-double-pass


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I can very highly recommend Brazil fazenda rodomunho from CC. It's a fantastic coffee. I'm part way through a bag now


----------

